# Needs Home - desperate!



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am trying desperately to find someone to help us. A pigeon found us (crashed in our back yard) about a year ago and we brought it in to recuperate and it never left. I believe this pigeon to be a Brunner Pouter(?) We traced her band (IPB 01 AC56) or (IPB 10 AC56) to a Vet here in Morgantown, West Virginia. We were told that he did not want the pigeon, he gave all his away and didn't keep a log of who took which pigeon. 

I am desperate to find this girl a home. She lives in our garage and of course, is free to go anywhere outside. The reason why I am desperate is my husband is terminally ill, I have my mother-in-law living with us and I just found out that my mother is ill and will be staying the winters with me. I am just overwhelmed and cannot take care of this pigeon any longer. My husband did most of the caring, but his health is getting worse and can't keep up. We have tried other 'pigeon people', but they leave us hanging and don't seem to want to help. 

I am begging for help. We need to find this girl a home. A breeder maybe? She has laid many eggs in the last year. 
Please! Help me!
Thank you,

Sheri McGuire


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Someone will be along shortly, maybe they know of someone in your area that will take the bird for adoption. I am happy you took care of her for so long. I am also sorry for your situation at home. Hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Sheri,

I am so sorry to hear of all the health problems your family is going through.
I am a bit far away, but I am sure someone closer by will be found to take this bird in. Hang in there.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I emailed a member in Pittsburgh who hasn't been on in awhile but does keep fancy pigeons. Pittsburgh is the closest place that I could think of where we have some members within fairly reasonable driving distance. That's only one possibility and I'm sure that there are many more. I'm sorry to hear about your family's difficulties and I wish you the best of luck.

Pidgey


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe I should also mention, my situation will not get better, it will get worse. I am sorry to be so blunt, I don't like to have to sound so pathetic, but I don't know what else to do. I do not like to see companions/pets go from home to home. I never thought I would do this. In my family, if they come to us, they have a home for life or so I had hoped.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sheri,

You have more than done your part in taking care of this little pigeon as you have. I'm glad you contacted us. Someone will know someone etc. and your little girl will go to a good and loving home. Just give us a little time to get the tom toms going. I'm so sorry to hear of your family's illness and difficulties. I'm clear out in Calif. so can't do much directly. But others will be on who can.

Margarret


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Sheri, 

I PM-ed a member we have in Summerville, S.C. He has been very open to 
adopting in the past, and if shipping is a non-issue for you this might be a 
possibility for your rescued Pouter. Please keep us updated on your placement
arrangements for this bird. Above all, don't feel badly that you are unable to
provide that forever home for this bird, you truly have your hands full.
I'm very sorry you and your family are having such incredible hardships right
now. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What is the current status of shipping birds in the US? Seems like I remember that the temperature has something to do with it and does that mean that they have a blackout period in summer?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> What is the current status of shipping birds in the US? Seems like I remember that the temperature has something to do with it and does that mean that they have a blackout period in summer?
> 
> Pidgey


It's area specific, one needs to call the post office and ask. They ship when
hot, but there's a cut off point. Who knows, there may be a way to 'shuttle'
the bird.

fp


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

If possible, I would prefer not to ship.. I hate to traumatize her.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If it is as hot in Summerville SC as it is here, I wouldn't recommend shipping any birds in the south now. We received a shipment of meal worms last Wednesday from Ohio and they were all dead. We had ordered them Monday morning and came by UPS. Of course, I know there is a vast difference in meal worms and a pigeon but if it were me, I'd opt out for the time being.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I received two birds via the Post Office when it was hot in both the sending and 
recieving location. I don't think the post office will accept live birds if the
temperature gets too hot. Worms would be a bit different. And no, I wouldn't
ship if it wasn't safe.

I'd say wait and see what options you have. Obviously if someone local is
there and willing to adopt, it's a no brainer.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sheri,

Thank you for rescuing this needy bird and for taking the time to find a home for her, with your busy schedule, I'm sure you have more important priorities. We certainly appreciate your care and concern for this sweet little hen.

I'm so sorry to hear about your families illness and dificulties, I know it must be extremely difficult for you to.

I would take your bird in a heart-beat if I lived nearby, but I live in Florida....meanwhile....I hope you can wait for someone more local to come along and give the bird a home.

Bless you for taking the time to find this bird a home, as you have your plate full. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers, during this difficult time.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> If it is as hot in Summerville SC as it is here, I wouldn't recommend shipping any birds in the south now. We received a shipment of meal worms last Wednesday from Ohio and they were all dead. We had ordered them Monday morning and came by UPS. Of course, I know there is a vast difference in meal worms and a pigeon but if it were me, I'd opt out for the time being.


Poor worms.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

maybe post in the adoption forum? people looking for a pigeon will be looking there. i do advise you take a few precautions when adopting her. ask to see a pic of where she will live, or ask someone be recommended as an owner. someone from on here. all of this is described in the adoption forum, it is the sticky thread, the very top, first thread in the adoption forum. called something like "warning for people adopting birds," read that to insure she is going to a good home.
i ask that it be someone that is highly recommended by a very active member/moderator here, or proof that they have an aviary, home, something.
i know your situation is desperate, but i'm sure anyone with legitimate reasons for adopting a pigeon will have no problem doing this!
Thanks for taking care of her, you are very sweet, and good luck with the pigeon and your family!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> maybe post in the adoption forum? people looking for a pigeon will be looking there. i do advise you take a few precautions when adopting her. ask to see a pic of where she will live, or ask someone be recommended as an owner. someone from on here. all of this is described in the adoption forum, it is the sticky thread, the very top, first thread in the adoption forum. called something like "warning for people adopting birds," read that to insure she is going to a good home.
> i ask that it be someone that is highly recommended by a very active member/moderator here, or proof that they have an aviary, home, something.
> i know your situation is desperate, but i'm sure anyone with legitimate reasons for adopting a pigeon will have no problem doing this!
> Thanks for taking care of her, you are very sweet, and good luck with the pigeon and your family!


Really good point, Moxie and good advise. Thank you for remembering to post it.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying desperately to find someone to help us. A pigeon found us (crashed in our back yard) about a year ago and we brought it in to recuperate and it never left. I believe this pigeon to be a Brunner Pouter(?) We traced her band (IPB 01 AC56) or (IPB 10 AC56) to a Vet here in Morgantown, West Virginia. We were told that he did not want the pigeon, he gave all his away and didn't keep a log of who took which pigeon.
> 
> ...



have you found a home for this lady yet? I am happy to take her, as my loft 'needs' females (it's pretty much all boys) and they are lonely. I'm in Michigan so would have to ship, but you can private message me or email me through this list if you still are looking to find a home for her. I'm happy to send pics of my loft/birds as a Sr. member here suggested, as evidence of my good intentions.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi, I sent a PM and thought I should update everyone. I am talking to the women from VA that offered to take her from the Adoption forum as someone suggested. I will know more tonight, I think. I will keep everyone posted. 

Thanks so much for all your help! 
Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all!!! Someone on this site is adopting Charlie!! We meet this Saturday to send her to her new home! 

Thank you all so much for your support and help. I am so happy for Charlie.
Thank you!
Sheri


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for letting us know, Sheri. I'm glad your beloved bird has found a good home with one of our members. Please do keep us posted .. both you and the new pigeon parent  

Terry


----------

